# Value of Norman Special Edition



## RoxyGirl (Nov 13, 2007)

I've been looking at a Norman Acoustic Special Edition (1977 serial # is in the 2000's). There's a spot on the back where the finish is cracking and a few other wear marks. Norman is based in Quebec and is now owned by Godin. This person is asking $400. Anyone have an idea about the value of this guitar??


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

I've only recently heard about norman guitars.From what ive heard thats a normal price range for the vintage ones.Dont know about the crack though,maybe you could use that to get the seller to lower the price.There are others on this forum who could give you a better idea about how much its worth.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't know if old Normans have a "collectible" factor in Quebec, but they don't have much of a vintage appeal anywhere else, as far as i know. This is a good thing because it should keep the price low. That being said, many times buying an old used acoustic is a very good thing. Do you know much about guitar construction? Modern Normans have bolt on necks. Does this one? What woods is the guitar made of? 400 dollars is a pretty good price for a hand made guitar.

Matt


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Just make sure there are no other issues with it . IE: the bridge/top warping . Is the action high ? , if so it could indicate an issue with the neck set beyond what the truss rod can adjust . I get a bit worried with acoustics with some age on them , they may be OK or there may be some serious issues partly because of age and how it has been looked after during it's life . 

If you are not sure seek someone with some knowledge to look at it for you . 

$400 does not sound unreasonable if it plays and sounds great but don't let the fact that it is 35 years old make you think it is valuable . It's either a good guitar or junk no matter what the age .


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I assume this is the one with mahogany back and sides?- if it is they were $300 when new in the 70's.

The old Normans had bolt on necks similar to a Fender but they were more complex.

If you remove the 2 screws you will find that the neck is still fastened to the body . There were dowels that held it together and it was a quite a job to wiggle the neck out. It did provide for a good joint despite the heavy neckblock.

If there are no issues $400 may be OK-there is a dealer in Ottawa who is closing soon who has a Studio 68 for sale for $500.


----------



## RoxyGirl (Nov 13, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thank you all very much for the opinions. Much appreciated. Think I'll offer him a bit less. It is a beautiful sounding guitar. BTW, Rollingdam, who is the guy in Ottawa with the Studio 68?
:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

It is at Retrotown music-they are closing as the building is being torn down to make way for more overpriced condos-as if we didn't already have enough of them.

Here is a link to the guitar:

http://www.retrotownmusic.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=29&products_id=369


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Some where Cherry back and sides too.


----------

